# Project Car



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok guys,

I have a 1996 Nissan sentra Gxe (auto) sitting in my yard for about 2 years now....up untill now I was taking parts that I needed off of it...(BTW it my Grandma's car)...The car is never going anywhere and she has no intention of fixing the car at all....

These are some pics of how it looks now!!!! 

I hope to have my 99 se bumpers and side skirts on it along with my se grill and headlights....

It should take about a year but i will keep updating the pics....
I am also planning allot of preformance mods i/h/e....ect...being that it's allot cheaper for a Ga (pacesetter )

we will see how it goes!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Upgrades? Maybe you need to drive my car Bobby...then decide whether or not you want to do bolt-ons...I know you remember my dyno. I say, just prep the tranny, and turbo it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i really would like to make it a show car..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *i really would like to make it a show car.. *


hey that cool ! let me know if you need stuff i want 2 be a lil bit of help in your project car.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's gonna be a hell of a project. Nothin like a rebirth of a car that went before it's time.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh that poor car. It looks so sad. Someone stole its smile. Im glad that you are planning on breathing new life into her.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

show car...excellent idea...i hope your patient, we would love to see the outcome.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

and does that thing still run or does she need a new engine?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ok...
the car has about 77k on it the engine still runs ...the tranny is about 30k new and it has a small exhaust leak...


it would be nice to dress it up....
I will be buying my body kit soon for my se-l..
so i will have the se-l bumpers and sides repainted for the car...
we shall see how it goes


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *ok...
> the car has about 77k on it the engine still runs ...the tranny is about 30k new and it has a small exhaust leak...
> 
> 
> ...


what body kit?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i think i will be getting one from erebuni...they are like 20 min...awayfrom my house...
no shipping is the best!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

lucky .. =)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

PLEEEEEEEASE tell me you're getting the 285 from erebuni!!! I love that kit. Be warned though, I've seen threads where people said erebuni kits didn't install without modifications. And if you ever need any help, you got my digits...."If you cant find the right tools in my trunk, you dont need to be next to that car."  LOL (inside joke)


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

inside joke = Fast and the Furious quote

"If you cant find the right tools in this garage Mr. Arizona, you dont belong near a car"

Yeh i didnt have to do that but....its late and i am pretty damn bored and plus im rackin up posts so maybe someday ill be a Know it All or expert on the forums...lol...(so it will say)


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *PLEEEEEEEASE tell me you're getting the 285 from erebuni!!! I love that kit. Be warned though, I've seen threads where people said erebuni kits didn't install without modifications. And if you ever need any help, you got my digits...."If you cant find the right tools in my trunk, you dont need to be next to that car."  LOL (inside joke) *



that shit is funny....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i like the rear bumper off the 676!!!!
but the 285 is nice I gotta call them and find out what the deal is with the 285 fitting my car!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

cool.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah andre i am gonna need your help with a couple of things...I have your number when i am ready


----------

